# Tools for TJets



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking to buy a .068 Reamer and a Rivet tightner.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

McMaster-Carr would be the place to get that reamer. That would seem to be an odd size. If you need something for axle or armature shaft holes that might be too big. I have never seen a tool for tightening rivets, a regular nail setting punch should do the job.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Rich,

What size would you suggest for the armature hole?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You do not want any slop with the axle or armature shaft holes. I swage the holes so they are a little undersized, then open them back up with a 0.0625 drill blank. The procedure that I use is included in this article: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCaUFGVVhlQnV4eTQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

SCM Performance Tjet Blueprint Pack is what your looking for 

Here is a list of what it does 

This assortment of tools along with a small hammer (not included) enables you perform all of the functions listed below:

Adjustment functions: 
1. Tighten chassis rivets 
2. Tighten center holes on gears 
Removal functions: 
1. Removes armature pinion gear
2. Removes drive gear from cluster gear shaft 
3. Removes cluster gear shaft from driven gear 
Assembly functions: 
1. Assemble cluster gear shaft to drive gear to a repeatable dimension 
with an adjustable setscrew stop 
2. Assemble cluster gear shaft to driven gear 
Inspection functions: 
Use precision flat ground plate to check axles for straightness, armature plates, chassis and gears for flatness

I have a PDF with pictures if you want it PM me your e-mail and I will send it to you, it was too big to post here in the thread

Boosted


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did a Google search for SCM Performance and only turned up old references, are they still in business?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Rich Dumas said:


> I did a Google search for SCM Performance and only turned up old references, are they still in business?


No, he quit making them a long time ago.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I could be persuaded to part with one


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

The reamer or the rivet tool?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Ummm.. why did alpink get banned?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

smokinHOs, the list is too long for here right now!
but, it is a title I gladly bear!
I am not currently "banned", it is an option available to paid members to give themselves "titles" of sorts.
note, truly banned members have their ID name highlighted in red.
been there, done that, have the t-shirt and hat!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Al's just wishing again, Ha Ha

Take Care all

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bolts69 said:


> The reamer or the rivet tool?


actually that was for the previously mentioned kit. which has a rivet tool in it. it is spoken for.
you can make your own rivet tool out of a finishing nail set punch or similar by grinding the end round a bit.
I only have a tapered reamer that can be gotten anywhere.
I understand the desire for a specific size, but I cannot help with that.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

alpink, does mean the rivet tightner is for me?:grin2


----------



## scannerbob (May 18, 2017)

Hello,
I've acquired some Winning Edge slot car tools, which I believe are specific to working on T-Jets, but I could be wrong. However, I have no clue as to what their function is. The spacing on the one piece that has a side clamp plate on it will work to hold a T-Jet chassis cross-ways. The other piece with 2 pins to keep the clamp plate lined up has 2 holes that will let a T-Jet armature spin when clamped in place. And the part in the baggie seems to clamp on the back edge of a Tyco 440 chassis to hold the rear wheels off the track.. I'm assuming for brush break-in purposes? The little plastic rounded piece I have no clue on. and the set came with 4 square stick-on rubber feet that seem like they would go on the bottom of a stand, yet I have no base plate for a stand.

What parts are missing, and can anyone tell me what these tools are used for (other than the 440 lift)???

Bob


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

joe toscano...aka..joeskylark...has and is selling a jet rivet tightening tool currently..you can try to pm him on here...or if you have a facebook account look him up on [email protected] HO Slot Car Enthusiasts ..i purchased one from him...have yet to use it but it does come with a changeable pieces for open rivet and closed rivet t jet chassis.
all the best
dave


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Those are very interesting tools, I have never seen them before. Hopefully someone out there in Cyberland will tell us how they are used. Maybe I will post the picture in other places. 
My finishing nail setting punch must have fallen into a black hole, so I went to my local hardware store to buy a new one. The middle size is 3/32nds of an inch and is perfect for T-Jet rivets.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a reply that I got on another BB:

Most of the parts are components of the "Chassis Indicating System" produced by Winning Edge. The tools are clamped under the post on a surface plate, and then a depth dial indicator is used to check chassis straightness, commutator flatness, brush spring height, etc. The "Lift Jack" goes under the rear body post hole in the chassis to lift the rear tires off of a test track while you are polishing gears.


----------



## scannerbob (May 18, 2017)

Wow, That's a pretty good sketch of what I have. Well, minus the vertical post and indicator. Thank you for the help in identifying some of them for me.

Bob


----------



## Parma2 (May 13, 2012)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> SCM Performance Tjet Blueprint Pack is what your looking for
> 
> Here is a list of what it does
> 
> ...


I sure would like the PDF. My address is: [email protected]


----------



## Parma2 (May 13, 2012)

Parma2 said:


> I sure would like the PDF. My address is: [email protected]


Thank you, have a great weekend.
Parma


----------



## Parma2 (May 13, 2012)

bolts69 said:


> Looking to buy a .068 Reamer and a Rivet tightner.


Yes I am,


alpink said:


> I could be persuaded to part with one


Let me know and how much. my address is: [email protected]
Thanks,
Parma2


----------



## Parma2 (May 13, 2012)

bolts69 said:


> Looking to buy a .068 Reamer and a Rivet tightner.


The 0.68 reamer, [email protected]
Thanks,
Parma2


----------

